

Docker Creates a More Robust Project Structure - julien421
http://www.forbes.com/sites/benkepes/2015/01/28/docker-creates-a-more-robust-docker-project-structure/

======
SEJeff
Link to the HD discussion of the actual post from Docker, Inc.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8962367](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8962367)

